# Preventive vs. Office Visit



## mslori7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to find guidelines on physicians billing a preventive exam and a regular office visit on the same day. Scenario is that when patients call to say they want a well adult exam and they come in the physician also may diagnosis other things in the visit along side the V70.0. The physician will charge a preventive exam with the V70.0 and a office visit for the other diagnosis. Wouldn't this be part of the physical or can they actually bill in this manner. Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## molivier (Dec 3, 2010)

*Preventative vs Office Visit*

Depends on the documentation........here is a good link about that  

http://codapedia.com/-article_63_Preventive-medicine-service-and-office-visit-on-the-same-day.cfm


----------



## mslori7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------

